# Rubbol Solid DEK



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

A little late coming, but here is a bit of FYI. Sikkens released Rubbol Solid DEK, their acrylic solid deck coating in late February. It's available just about everywhere now. So far we haven't sold any so I don't have any feedback on it yet. If it's as good as the Siding Finish then you can probably expect to see the oil equivalent disappear at some point.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update
As the "latex" appeared, I was wondering if my precious go-to oil went Bye-Bye
It's not quite yet the season for it out here, so I've not yet had to buy or order some
But I have not yet had the chance to call my rep about it either
When last we spoke, it was an alternative and not a replacement
But the way things are going (some other oils from some other companies have been unexpectedly dropped), I was a little worried


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Well the Rubbol Solid Stain (oil for siding) was suppose to be an alternative that wasn't going anywhere when the Rubbol Siding Finish (acrylic for siding) came out. Within a year the RSF far outsold and evidently outperformed the RSS. The oil was quickly discontinued at this point. Now they've brought out the acrylic deck product and if it performs as well as the siding type did, I don't expect to see the oild deck product last much longer either.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I was disappointed to see the "next wave" come out for Dek.. My dealer loaded up on the oil thinking that it wll go bye bye as well. Too bad that oil is on eof the best solid deck stains on the market.


----------

